# Positive tg antibodies, negative tpo



## NYCgirl (Sep 5, 2011)

Hi there!
I just joined this site so I am not very familiar with it. I has some blood work done at my fertility specialist request and my TSH came at 2.93 mIU/L with reference range 0.4-4.5. Despite being in range, my fs wants tsh to be bellow 2, so we had the test repeated and added a few more items. In this second test my TSH was 3.39, free T4 1.2 ng/dL (reference range 0.8-1.8), thyroid peroxidase ab 24 IU/mL (reference <35) and thyroglobulin ab 80 IU/mL (reference <20).

So my TSH is slightly high and I am positive for tg abs.

She wrote a prescription for levothyroxine (25 mcg) and referred me to an endo.

I felt great just 3 days after starting treatment, not tired and quite happy. But after three weeks I am back to being unable to get out of bed, and I need a nap midday. To make things worse I am not sure I ovulated this month, my boobs are usually sore by this cycle day and this month I see no difference.

I have some issues with my insurance and the endo so I have not been able to schedule a visit yet. My questions are:

-Do I qualify as Hashimoto's even though only by tg ab, not tpa are elevated?
-is it normal to feel great with the medication and then bad again?
-Have you ladies experience any changes in your cycle after hormone replacement?

Thanks a lot!!!
-Is it normal


----------

